# US Navy releases 'stealth' e-reader for sailors



## micropage7 (May 13, 2014)

The US Navy is to provide custom e-readers,
dubbed the Navy eReader Device (NeRD), to
some of its sailors.
For security reasons, they will have no ports, wi-fi
or roaming data capabilities as these features
could be exploited by the enemy.
Five devices will be distributed among each US
Navy active submarine fleet.
A broad range of books will be available from
classics to best-sellers.
"At this time only submarines will receive
devices," explained Nellie Moffitt, manager of the
Navy General Library Program.
"[There will be] five per submarine, with a total of
355 for the submarine force. Eventually, we will
send NeRDs to all vessels in the active fleet - it
will take time as each collection will be tailored
for specific audiences," Ms Moffitt told the BBC.
Features and restrictions
Traditional e-readers are not permitted on many
Navy vessels as their GPS, wi-fi and roaming
data features can give away their position to the
enemy.
NeRD is said to overcome these issues thanks to
its portability and lack of inputs and internet
connectivity.
Unfortunately the absence of features means new
books cannot be added to or removed from the
device.
As a result, the e-readers come pre-loaded with
300 books, selected from the General Library
Program's 108,000 titles.
Confirmed authors featured on the device include
Jane Austen, Shakespeare and James Joyce.
However, there are also popular classics such as
The Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones.
Storage restrictions, particularly in submarines,
have meant keeping a well-stocked library in the
Navy can sometimes prove challenging.
The NeRD is the brainchild of the US Navy
General Library Program in partnership with
Findaway World.
Sailors will not be charged for the device.
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-27378834


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2014)

I had a few "Bubbleheads"(Submariners) as friends. They need anything they can get to break the monotony while being deployed. I'm not big on reading books myself, but I'd be very happy to have something like this if I was a "Bubblehead" on deployment.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I had a few "Bubbleheads"(Submariners) as friends. They need anything they can get to break the monotony while being deployed. I'm not big on reading books myself, but I'd be very happy to have something like this if I was a "Bubblehead" on deployment.


 
If I was forced to read only 300 pre-chosen books on a closed platform, I'd rather bring my own books. That way the US Navy can save the millions of dollars they spent on developing this.


----------



## micropage7 (May 13, 2014)

thats a lot of books, i may read easy books not novel or something heavy.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If I was forced to read only 300 pre-chosen books on a closed platform, I'd rather bring my own books. That way the US Navy can save the millions of dollars they spent on developing this.




you got to remember, space is extremely limited on a Sub, so much so that the sailors have to share beds(day shift sleeps in them when night shift works, night shift sleeps in them when day shift works). Hell, I was on a Nimitz class nuclear air-craft carrier (CVN 70), and I didn't have much storage space. Uniforms, 3-4 changes of civilian clothes, and a pool cue case was about all I had room for on the ship.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you got to remember, space is extremely limited on a Sub, so much so that the sailors have to share beds(day shift sleeps in them when night shift works, night shift sleeps in them when day shift works). Hell, I was on a Nimitz class nuclear air-craft carrier (CVN 70), and I didn't have much storage space. Uniforms, 3-4 changes of civilian clothes, and a pool cue case was about all I had room for on the ship.


 
Damn son. Didn't know that. In that case, I might suggest that they put more than 128MB of memory on their ebooks and dump a few more interesting books than the faithful 300


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_racking

living area (berthing compartment) on the Los Angeles-class submarine USS Providence







living area (berthing compartment) on the Nimitz class air-craft carrier CVN 71.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you got to remember, space is extremely limited on a Sub, so much so that the sailors have to share beds(day shift sleeps in them when night shift works, night shift sleeps in them when day shift works). Hell, I was on a Nimitz class nuclear air-craft carrier (CVN 70), and I didn't have much storage space. Uniforms, 3-4 changes of civilian clothes, and a pool cue case was about all I had room for on the ship.


/wave and thanks for the service, Barbaric. I was on CVN69, and I feel you about that space  
We were always trying to gather an extra rack or locker to store stuff in, or anywhere else we could tie something in place, hidden, and secured. Last thing you needed was a pile of books come tumbling down on your head in "High winds and Heavy seas"


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Spoiler






BarbaricSoul said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_racking
> 
> living area (berthing compartment) on the Los Angeles-class submarine USS Providence
> 
> ...





God dude, giving me shivers just looking at those things again.....


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

Man, I'm glad, as a Marine, I have yet to (hopefully never) get stuck on a MEU.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2014)

why couldnt they have a USB port on them, or even a read only SD card slot?


i get the lack of any wireless signals, but what kind of hacks could be done over USB? OH DEAR GOD THEY KNOW WE READ GAME OF THRONES, SECURITY IS COMPROMISED


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

I think it's more that they're worried about seeing anybody read Twilight.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I think it's more that they're worried about seeing anybody read Twilight.


Don't ask: don't tell. 

Personally, I find twilight a considerable amount more disturbing than wondering if the guy next to me in the trenches is gay....


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

If you're wondering if the guy next to you is gay or not, you're doing it wrong. But this is a tech forum so...

I know the Navy has a huge ebook lending program through the library system, with more than 300 books. Why not just slap a couple GB on it and put 3000 on it instead? I don't see why they couldn't just buy a bunch of Kindles that don't have the modem, open them up and rip out the wi-fi antenna.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> If you're wondering if the guy next to you is gay or not, you're doing it wrong. But this is a tech forum so...


 Maybe I'm looking for a date 


Lopez0101 said:


> I know the Navy has a huge ebook lending program through the library system, with more than 300 books. Why not just slap a couple GB on it and put 3000 on it instead? I don't see why they couldn't just buy a bunch of Kindles that don't have the modem, open them up and rip out the wi-fi antenna.



good question... but then they couldn't bill the USGov for thousands of dollars for a hobbled e-reader


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a date



Haha, well, as long as you don't make it awkward.

When will they learn to do like they did in WWII, put out the request and see if some citizen can fill the need. Like the Higgins boat. I'm pretty sure some handy techy could easily come up with a cheap, easy design. But no.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Haha, well, as long as you don't make it awkward.
> .



sorry, this kinda went haywire. My "Don't ask: don't tell" was aimed at "Twiloser", and then I recalled the whole point of the phrase, and decided I would definitely prefer someone next to me that was gay over someone who read twilight  



> When will they learn to do like they did in WWII, put out the request and see if some citizen can fill the need. Like the Higgins boat. I'm pretty sure some handy techy could easily come up with a cheap, easy design. But no.



Good idea, but like most good ideas, that was bought out by a big-oil company, and shelved until they absolutely, no way, can't milk money the other way


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

I didn't take any offense and geuninely found the comment funny.

I'm glad my Kindle has 3G, I have the old one that hwas free international 3G. Sure made sitting in the Mojave for two months a lot easier. No 3G in afghan though. =[


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Oi. From my recollection, there's not much of anything to make it worth being in afghan, or saudi, or UAE......


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 13, 2014)

The weather is nice.


----------

